# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  vilnius, riga or tallinn?

## possopo

i'm going to moscow by train from paris in september and i want to make stops. what do you think is the most lovely town to see, vilnius, riga or tallinn?

----------


## drew881

I went to riga and tallinn.  Both were very nice towns.  Id say tallinn is more picturesque, but riga was a little more interesting and larger.   
If it interests you at all, there is a large monument to victims of concentration camps just outside of riga with many large statues.

----------


## drew881

Here are a couple pictures of tallinn.  Both cities had some pretty interesting clubs as well  ::    [/url]

----------


## BETEP

> i'm going to moscow by train from paris in september and i want to make stops. what do you think is the most lovely town to see, vilnius, riga or tallinn?

 It depends on a season and time you want to spend there. All those cities are not so big but have a lot of museums, theaters, historical places and etc.   

> If it interests you at all, there is a large monument to victims of concentration camps just outside of riga with many large statues.

 You know, it's not funny place. This monument is placed nearby Salaspils. The inscription means "The ground is crying behind this gate". So many men and women were murdered there.

----------


## Jasper May

Just adding that actually the inscription wasn't difficult to read, if you know some Germanic and Slavic. (за этими воротами wehnt земля) Rather interesting, though utterly innapropriate. Scusate.

----------


## BETEP

> Rather interesting, though utterly innapropriate. Scusate.

 It's a huge cemetery where was buried more then 100 thousand of people. My grandmother was a single person from her family who escaped a death at this camp. I don't see this place like a 'rather interesting' for tourists.

----------


## drew881

I dont see why there was such a harsh response for me mentioning this.  Just because I said it was an interesting place, you should not assume that I went there for fun.  A good portion of my family died in Poland during World War Two in other camps, which I have not had the opportunity to see since I have never made it to Poland, so I thought it would be a good idea to see one when I was in Latvia.  Read my comments how you want, but I find it pretty insulting for you to assume that anyone gets a cheap thrill from seeing something like this.   
Also, I dont see what is inappropriate about posting a couple of pictures of the monument.  Probably not that many people who go to Riga know its there and what is a memorial without visitors to remember those people?

----------


## майк

> Just adding that actually the inscription wasn't difficult to read, if you know some Germanic and Slavic. (за этими воротами wehnt земля) Rather interesting, though utterly innapropriate. Scusate.

 *Jasper May*: Is it the inscription or the post by *drew881* that you find inappropriate?

----------


## майк

> If it interests you at all....

 Я понимаю, что интерес может означать Занимательность. In English the word '*interest*' does not mean 'fun' or 'entertainment', rather the meaning includes: - 
>A state of curiosity or concern about something. 
>'Interest' expresses mental excitement. It may be intellectual, or sympathetic and emotional; as an interest in philosophical research, or an interest in human suffering - (According to Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary). 
>_it is of importance_ - Middle English, from Old French, from Latin - (According to The American Heritage Dictionary of the English Language).

----------


## Jasper May

@майк:Neither. It was my own post that I found inappropriate.

----------

